# 1st yr mbbs part 1 exam



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Salam all. Are the 1st yr exams being delayed or not? There are so many rumours circulating but no one seems to know for sure.


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

never mind... revised datesheets are now uploaded on uhs website. Prof has been delayed.#laugh


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey, can anyone give out any sort of information about the first proff, and how to do well in it. 

Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^Well for profs,prepare thw whole syllabus as given by Uhs,solve past and sendup papers of different colleges especially the govt ones as they set the papers of UHS,and then hope for the best 
I collected sendup papers of different colleges but dont have the time and energy to post them here,you can have a look at them at facebook here
Facebook


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> @^Well for profs,prepare thw whole syllabus as given by Uhs,solve past and sendup papers of different colleges especially the govt ones as they set the papers of UHS,and then hope for the best
> I collected sendup papers of different colleges but dont have the time and energy to post them here,you can have a look at them at facebook here
> Facebook


Thanks a lot!


----------



## livin_ib (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that. 

Though I don't seem to be albe to open the fb page...?

I was looking more for advice like which subject to do first, which books to use? If you could give some sort of an idea...?

thanks


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am in first year myself so my words doesn't weigh that much still according to me,you should do all the subjects at one time like if you can do a few topics of each subject every that or if thats not possible then do biochem one day,anatomy the next day and physio the day after that or you could do it topic wise like do upper limb for a day or two and then a unit of physio and then some topics of biochem...
Whatever method suits you, actually for sendups i completed the syllabus subject wise but it didnt quite work out for me..
and I think anatomy needs special attention and you must do it twice..
And you must be able to revise the whole syllabus in one or two days..
Physio is kinda easy and there are two holidays as well in the date sheet so you can revise it in 2 days easily..
Biochem needs concentration but its syllabus isn't that much so try to cover it twice as well before the exams.
And about the books ,
*Physiology*:
>Guyton and >Firdous
A few topics of nerves from Mustaq(Compund action potential,chronexie and rheobase)
Heart can be done from guyton(victorial analysis chapter needs not to be done in detail)
CVS if you dont have time can be done from Firdous(great short book) but the chapter of shocks must be done from guyton.
For Blood guyton is enough ,(though functions of Plasma proteins have to be done from Firdous)
and lastly Respiration and high altitude and deep sea physiology is an easy one can be done from firdous or guyton. 
A few extra topics that must be done and are given in guyton in the chapters not included in above mentioned unites.
1-cerebral circulation 2-splenic circulation 3-neonatal circulation 4-Triple responce
5-Temperatare regulation by skin

One thing i would recommend will be to watch Lectures of DR Najeeb over the youtube.Immensely help in important topics like cardiac cycle and T helper cells actions and coagulation cascade etc.Just type DrNajeeb at youtube and you would find his channel.

BIOCHEMISTRY
You would need These books
>Mustaq volume one and two
>lipincot 
>satyanarayna
>FAIQ( a review Book)
Classification of amino acids from satya,Nutrition(Must) and Nucleotides,I think this is enough.
1-Proteins from lipin, first 4 chapters and also from mustaq and heme proteins from lipin (you can exclude the stuff like fibrous and globular proteins and organization of proteins from Mustaq).
2-Carbs from Mustaq,GAGS and mucopolysacchridoses frm lipin also Lactose intolerance and ketone bodies from Mustaq,also remember the names of the digestive enzymes of different components.Glycosides frm satya
3-Lipids from Mustaq and from lipin Leukotrienes and prostaglandins also bile acids and salts and cholithialas(I hope i am spelling it right :s) also Diseases.Lipid peroxidation frm harper
4-Enyzymes from Lipin,classification frm Mustaq and Mechanism of enzyme action and Clinicaly important elevated enyzymes from Harper and Mustaq.(give a read to Mustaq if possible)
5-Nucleotides frm satya and Lipin,
6-organ function tests AST,SGPT given in Lipin as well,but i think should be done frm Satya.
7-Cell frm Mustaq
8-Physicohemical from Mustaq and Harper, buffers from harper ,Donan effect etc Colloides and crystalloid properties frm Mustaq, and also techniuqes frm satya
9-Also PLASMA proteins from satya and nutrition and obesity frm lipin as well, its easy.
10-vitamins frm Lipin(Types of beriberi from mustaq ) and minerals frm Mustaq part 2 .
11-in the End faiq, a review book can be studied in a single day for revision.,will help you alot,Like acidosis and alkalosis etc .
12-signal transduction,membrane structure from harper and G proteins from lipin.

ANATOMY
>BD chaurasia(Must be done)
>Snell(An easy and UHS recommended book for understanding,do thorax from here except the heart and Lungs)
>KLM(you wont need it much but it looks Cool)
Also you can take various aids for visual understanding Like ACLAND's Video Atlas and videos over the youtube and and your very own mnemonics collection.

Hope it will help,these are my choices and not everyone has the same choices and i am not an extra ordinary student so i might be wrong and every institute uses its own books.

And to open the Fb page you need a facebook account.


----------



## Doctor_of_Phy (Oct 25, 2011)

livin_ib said:


> Hey, can anyone give out any sort of information about the first proff, and how to do well in it.
> 
> Any help at all would be appreciated.


Aoa
I am doctor
Teaching Physiology
In a medical college of Rawalpindi
If u need any 
help
Do contact me
Telling ur name, year of MBBS and college
thanks


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Doctor_of_Phy said:


> Aoa
> I am doctor
> Teaching Physiology
> In a medical college of Rawalpindi
> ...


Thanks we will let you know!


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

@mubashir888, that's a very good study guide ! Thanks


----------



## Dr.Sameed (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey i got into kabir medical college! 
had my first anatomy stage today! Allah karay k achay number aaye


----------

